# Who knows they have a beautiful horse?



## meganishername (Nov 29, 2011)

Let's face it.
Some horses are more appealing to the eye then others.
But is there anyone out there that just knows they have a beautiful horse?


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

ME, especially when I turn up to the yard, and her face is covered in poo and she's got it under her rug.

yum.

ETA: To be fair, I don't know any ugly horses, nor seen any? Beauty is in the eye of the beholder ;D


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I have two!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Mine knows he's beautiful! He's such a charmer, he could charm an entire handful of grain from you! He could charm you into giving him your last cookie! Watch out!


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I think both of mine are beautiful, but then again I'm biased.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

My guy looks too much like a girl so not sure if you call that beautiful, handsome or pretty?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Well all of them of course :wink: I do tend to call Jana "ugly" - she'll answer to it. She's not the most beautiful mare out there but she makes up for it in disposition. 

Of my gang, I'm most partial to Hondo & Woodstock.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I think so. I think my boys are both put together conformationally as great as you can get, and look wonderful or they wouldn't have their nuts. 

I also have, I think, one of the worlds ugliest mares. haha!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

So is he beautiful,handsome, pretty or...........................


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Spyder said:


> So is he beautiful,handsome, pretty or...........................


both =)


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

meganishername said:


> Let's face it.
> Some horses are more appealing to the eye then others.
> But is there anyone out there that just knows they have a beautiful horse?


My horse is beautiful...INSIDE!! =)


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

demonwolfmoon said:


> My horse is beautiful...INSIDE!! =)


Oh, let's not bring up slaughter again....


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Beauty is as beauty does :lol::lol:

My favorite horses are the ones that are beautiful inside, but Fancy is probably the prettiest of my bunch


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

bubba13 said:


> Oh, let's not bring up slaughter again....


lol I don't think I'm going to be eating any Percheron X tacos any time soon :shock:


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Mine are pretty. :3

I got compliments all the time when we were boarding. The best one was a few years ago when I walked Victor past this little girl who was visiting. Her eyes got as big as saucers and she said, "He's _beautiful_!" She just about fainted when I asked if she wanted to pet him. :wink:


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

I have 3 and have had many beautiful horses. Everyone loves them and my friend commented last night that they were more beautiful then pictures i had sent her.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Mine are all hideous.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Spyder said:


> So is he beautiful,handsome, pretty or...........................


He is handsome


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

bubba13 said:


> Mine are all hideous.


I think your horses handsome or beautiful


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Country Woman said:


> I think your handsome or beautiful


Aw, shucks.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Love him, pretty boy


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

bubba13 - Pffft. I absolutely LOOOVVEEEEE your horses. Especially Rebel. I think he's absolutely stunning.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I meant your horses lol


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Bubba please quit polluting the forum with your hideous beasts! I too own hideous creatures, who only become beautiful when I, their glorious mistress, sit upon them. Transforms them into magnificent creatures. Amazing really.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Funny. I've noticed the opposite effect with mine....


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I mean really....only a mother could love that face.

Nappy headed and cross eyed, and a crappy personality to boot. No wonder all the geldings run when they see her.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Tennessee said:


> I mean really....only a mother could love that face.
> 
> Nappy headed and cross eyed, and a crappy personality to boot. No wonder all the geldings run when they see her.


Funny horse


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Look at this hideous beast. :lol:


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

I've yet to meet an ugly horse.....

ALL horses are beautiful.....


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Whoever said there's no such thing as an ugly horse never met Chili....


















He was even better looking after he literally caved his own head in.


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

I don't see "ugly".....


not one bit!!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Brighteyes said:


> Look at this hideous beast. :lol:


SOMEONE woke up on the wrong side of the hay bale!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Sunny knows she's pretty.

She got out of my hands when I was mounting the other day and she took off across the arena. Guess where she stopped and stayed until I got up to go catch her?
The mirror.

Conceited horse. :lol:

But, on the other hand, I think she's pretty too. :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

God didn't make any ugly horses. I think there all beautiful in their own way.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

My horse Sidney has to have one of the prettiest heads I've even seen on a Quarter Horse. He has a petite head, wide space between the eyes, huge eyes, the smallest fox ears ever, and a petitie muzzle. The problem is, he's KNOWS he's pretty headed!!

















http://s370.photobucket.com/albums/oo147/gotadunqh/?action=view&current=Prettysid.jpg


----------



## GeeGee Gem (Oct 14, 2011)

I think every horse is beautiful in nature and their own right but my boy Joey just completely takes my breath away every time I look at him. I think we all have different tastes on what makes a truly beautiful horse though, x


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

My warmblood wasn't very pretty. I called him pachyderm because he was HUGE, was a terrible mover, had no chrome, and was dumb as all hell. But he was the sweetest boy!!! Just plodded along with his nose poked out. hahahaha! 
My current horse has chrome for days and is what i call "my backyard sport horse!" still... not much too look at, but i tend to buy on talent, not so much on looks.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When working on a ranch there was a 16+HH horse that was just plain ugly, a Roman nose, pie plate feet, coal shovel rump, a bit cow hocked, a little ewe-necked. And a miserable cuss to boot. When asked to lope the ground didn't exist, we were floating. He was a dream to ride.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I like to think my boy's gorgeous.


----------



## Kimmylikestojump (Dec 20, 2011)

Buddy is very handsome and he knows it and he gaits to!


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## DancingWithSunny (Mar 13, 2011)

Sunny's beautiful. Obviously I think so. But so does the vet, the farrier, my riding instructor, the barn owner, and basically everyone who's ever met him commented on how stunning he is. Bella is a beautiful girl, a lot of people don't appreciate the beauty of a (cross) shire horse but she's a lovely looking girl 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i think gypsy is gorgeous =]


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

My mare is beautiful and unfortunately, she knows it all too well.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Not sure about my three. 

Toby is probably the prettiest, though he sure does have some ugly days when he doesn't want to work:


















I think Apache turned out sorta handsome - at least compared to what we thought he would look like. He sure had some fugly moments growing up.

Age 3:


















And we are still waiting for Rascal to "develop" into his final product, but I do think he is a cutie if not drop dead gorgeous.


----------



## highlander (Oct 26, 2008)

I think riley's absolutely gorgeous, he's a red and white with a athletic build but mane and tail of a vanner (he's actually got a double mane), a stunning bright blue eye. I wish I could upload pics! 
Ruby's not so gorgeous, she's a liver chestnut with a big blaze but a dainty little head!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

LOL, you asked for it, you wants bootiful?

I HAZ Bootiful

Fancy










Destiny










Alto










Elena, Alfie, Prince, Fancy










Appy Gilmore










Ace










Angel










And of course Ben


----------



## OwnedByAlli (Nov 8, 2011)

I think every horse i've ever set eyes on is beautiful hehe but alli never stops taking my breath away  And i know i'm not overly biased when an old cumbrian farmer says to me sheepishly 'thats a good looking animal you've got there' *grins* 

I think all horses are beautiful, no matter what their confo. When someone says a horse is ugly i reply 'nawwwh hes just got character!'


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

bubba13 said:


> Mine are all hideous.


Yes they are all hideous, they should just come live with me =) Just kidding, they are all absolutely stunning.
I think Romeo is very pretty when he is in shape and clean.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh and Golden, I absolutely love Aces bridle!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

paintluver said:


> Oh and Golden, I absolutely love Aces bridle!


Me to, just had to get it for her, but I did borrow it for Appy Gilmore for a show, looks good on him as well


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

^^OOH! It looks so good on him =)


----------



## SocietyJoe (Jan 21, 2011)

I think I was lucky to find a some what 'handsome' horse in Joe if you could call it that, I might stick with calling him a loser. :lol:


----------



## AllegroAdante (Sep 28, 2008)

Golden Horse said:


> And of course Ben


 
Drool......If he ever comes up missing...he's not in my backyard, I swear!


----------



## AllegroAdante (Sep 28, 2008)

I think both of my boys are handsome/beautiful, but everyone that sees Allegro totally ends up drooling over him. 

When I used to board him people driving by would see him outside and would pull over to take pictures of him and pet him. He was quite the celebrity. 







































And I can't forget KC


----------



## Fahntasia (Dec 19, 2011)

*"Fine you may take a picture of my gorgeous self, but move it along I dont have all day"*

AllegroAdante I LOVE this picture he looks like alot of fun lol!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I have the prettiest of them all :lol:










I need to get updated pictures of Stormy


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

I think my horses are good looking solid individuals. But none of them are really drop dead gorgeous


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

*DROOLS* love him, I can see why he is a scene stealer


----------



## banman (Dec 14, 2009)

i think julie was pretty cute! and she was/is SUCH a sweetie!








i think bazel in my prettiest horse, out side not so much inside. even though for some reason she is still my favorite


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Here's my two. The sorrel w/ blaze is Molly Jo. The sorrel w/star is Red. I've gotten quite a few compliments on both of them. I really have a thing for sorrels, though.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Spyder said:


> My guy looks too much like a girl so not sure if you call that beautiful, handsome or pretty?


Yes! My gelding is called pretty a lot!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

My beautiful Flicka with my non horse savvy momma!!










My sweet Red and my darling, very horse savvy daughter


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Well, mine has a beautiful butt...












She knows it, too. She has been obsessed with her butt since she was born...:rofl:


----------



## ShinaKonga (Jun 24, 2010)

Sexy and I know it.


----------



## ahalleyscomet (Dec 12, 2011)

Faceman said:


> Well, mine has a beautiful butt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it is a very nice backside....my sister has the same obsession lol


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

I think that Red , Pocket and Lucy are beautiful......when they keep clean haha. :lol:

Red









Pocket









Lucy


----------



## NC Trail Rider (Oct 24, 2011)

Look at my pretty face!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I just KNOW Cinny is GORGEOUS! Even when he's dirty, he outshines the other horses, I don't know how he stays so shiny even covered in dirt. His tail is long and thick, and he is so prideful of himself.....

Dirty, faded Cinny at his worst with his mouth full...








Cinny in the Snow


----------



## AllegroAdante (Sep 28, 2008)

Fahntasia said:


> *"Fine you may take a picture of my gorgeous self, but move it along I dont have all day"*
> 
> AllegroAdante I LOVE this picture he looks like alot of fun lol!


 
Thanks! I love how is peronality came out in this photo - he's quite the character!


----------



## AllegroAdante (Sep 28, 2008)

Golden Horse said:


> *DROOLS* love him, I can see why he is a scene stealer


Thanks Golden. He's my big baby, and such a love bug. Someone forgot to tell him he's a horse and not a dog!


----------



## Laures (Aug 8, 2011)

My BWP gelding is considered 'ugly' by many people in my barn.
He's not the kinda horse you think of when you picture a BWP because he's not that well build.
But I love him as he is and to me he is the most gorgious thing in the whole world.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Well, my girl is nothing but fugly. That's the first thing I thought when I saw her for the first time (and that was _after_ I bought her!) and I still think she's fugly. Big head, roman nose, mule ears, sickle hocked...nasty temperment. But...now we've come to an agreement and she's my sweet girl - and has kindly consented to carry my fat backside down the trail without any fuss, so I guess I'll keep her!

There was a lady that circled the block just to come in and see her when I had her at the vet's office. It was a little startling for all of us to see that lady come running in screaming "I've _got_ to see that beautiful horse!" I told her she needed new glasses.


----------



## kywalkers2012 (Oct 25, 2011)

Obviously everyone is going to think that their horse(s) are the most gorgeous of horses.....But, I have seen some rather fugly horses before. Especially some of the younger ones that have tendencies to go through awkward phases in their growth. There are also just some horses out there that are built the worst and are just plain ugly. But, as someone else said before me, beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Afterall, opinions are like buttholes; everyone has one. Lol.


----------



## The Copper Kid (Oct 4, 2011)

I love my handsome boy... He has the same problem with people thinking he is a girl cause he is so "pretty" We have decided his alter ego is named Penny. Since his name is Copper, we decided Penny is his girl name.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

bubba13 said:


> Whoever said there's no such thing as an ugly horse never met Chili....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, found a few more shots of him....


----------



## ShinaKonga (Jun 24, 2010)

bubba13 said:


> OK, found a few more shots of him....


How on Earth did he cave his own **** head in?!


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

ShinaKonga said:


> How on Earth did he cave his own **** head in?!


No clue, since he was supposedly on solitary confinement in a little paddock when he did it, while recovering from an injury involving poking his own eye out (big nasty ulcer/hole in the middle of it, almost lost the entire globe due to swelling and potential rupture, had to have surgery and a shunt implanted through his neck to deliver medications 'round the clock....awesome). Best guess is that, being a homozygous Appaloosa, he is night blind and ran head-first into a post. But I don't really know.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

bubba13 said:


> OK, found a few more shots of him....


 

That's just attractive. My mare wants to set up a date. Tuesday? Carrots, hot mash, and mutual grooming.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Well here is Regen, i think shes a beautiful horse. I dont have any pics of Jack, the horse i ride. But hes a handsome horse.


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

bubba13 said:


> No clue, since he was supposedly on solitary confinement in a little paddock when he did it, while recovering from an injury involving poking his own eye out (big nasty ulcer/hole in the middle of it, almost lost the entire globe due to swelling and potential rupture, had to have surgery and a shunt implanted through his neck to deliver medications 'round the clock....awesome). Best guess is that, being a homozygous Appaloosa, he is night blind and ran head-first into a post. But I don't really know.


Very possible. Night blind horses do better in herds so they can follow their buddies  

I think he is gorgeous. But im kinda partial to those fewspots


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

all my fugly little ducklings
the grulla is actually my trainers hors but i heart him


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

DuffyDuck said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


_*Exactly*_, Duffy. :thumbsup:

_No_ horse who is loved is ugly, regardless of what someone else who doesn't matter thinks.


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

My 3 yr old TWH mare Sable

















Unfortunately she has no idea she is pretty and is a pig ... finding her clean proves difficult lol


----------

